

Rand's running (obv) and he's accepting Bitcoin - SocksCanClose
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/04/07/rand-pauls-campaign-takes-bitcoins-heres-why-thats-a-genius-political-move/

======
SocksCanClose
... bring on the down-votes!

